# سؤال لوسمحتم



## A380 TOULOUSE (29 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أخواني الاعزاء عندي سؤال

ماهوتعريف المهندس 

أنا سمعت ان تعريفها باللغه الانجليزيه من الانجينيرينق مأخوذه من الجن والله أعلم اتمنى تعريف لها لوسمحتم
ولكم خالص تحياتي


----------



## صبري النجار (29 يونيو 2006)

أخي الكريم A380 TOULOUSE 
ألسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أرحب بك عضوا واخا في قسم تعريب الهندسة، وأرجو أن تتضافر جهودنا في الملتقى لرفعة مستوى المهنة مع الحفاظ على لغتنا، وياحبذا لو تركنا الألفاظ العامية والدارجة مثل كلمة ( لو سمحتم).
عن تعريف كلمة " مهندس" فأفضل من تصدى لذلك الدكتور/ احمد العريان ( رحمه الله) ، في كتابه " المدخل إلى الهندسة" الذي كان يدرس في إعدادي هندسة القاهرة.
أما عن كلمة (Engineering) فهي لم تدخل اللغة الإنجليزية إلا بعد عصر الآلة، لأن كلمة (Engine) تعني آلة.
أما لفظة هندسة فهي - كما أذكر من كتاب الدكتور/ احمد العريان، مشتقة من اللفظة الفارسية ( أندازه ).
والله أعلم.
ولكن هناك فارق بين الهندسة والعمارة، فرغم أن العمارة قديمة قدم الأهرامات ومعابد " أبو سمبل" و قوم "عاد" وتدمر والبتراء إلا أن ان الهندسة تعرف لغة المعادلات، فطالب الميكانيكا والكهرباء يدرس التحكم الذي يخضع للمعادلات التفاضلية، بعد تحويلها باستخدام (Laplace transform) إلى معادلات جبرية. 
أي أن الهندسة تحتاج إلى ثلاث أساليب تعبير:
1- المعادلات
2- الرسم
3- اللغة المكتوبة

اما العمارة ، فهي تعتمد على الأسلوبين الأخيرين فقط ، أي الرسم والكتابة.
واللغات الأوربية تفرق بين المهندس والمعماري، فالمعماري يسمى (architect) أما المهندس فيسمى (Engineer).
وللعلم فإن للمعماري الكلمة العليا في أي مشروع، إذ أن الفكرة تبدأ عنده بتصميم معماري وتنتهي عنده بتشطيب المبنى.
والله أعلم.
صبري النجار


----------

